# Jim, Picked up a killer Poison on ebay!



## bottlediger (Nov 6, 2006)

Check this motha out, she is a beut! I know she needs a good tumbling and has a small chip on the lip but she is still so awesome! Let me know what you think

 ry

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=011&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&viewitem=&item=320043775485&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## capsoda (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey Ryan, Still a great lookin bottle.


----------



## bottlediger (Nov 7, 2006)

thanks warren, she'll look real nice tubbled


----------



## Jim (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice one, bro. I have the Sun Drug KI-1 in the next size up (1-oz). The color of that bottle will make you very happy once it is tumbled. They run $350-500+ in good shape, so you didn't go wrong. The store-embossed irregular hexagon poisons are my favorite of all. I have to warn you, these things are addictive []. My 1-oz Sun was my first one. Very cool bottles. Sun Drug Co. was based in California. Here is my 1-oz Sun. ~Jim


----------



## capsoda (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow Jim, That sure is a nice lookin bottle


----------



## bottlediger (Nov 7, 2006)

haha i figured you would have one, I already did some reasearch on it, I found pics of the sun co building it still stands today. thanks for the responces[] cant wait to get that baby


----------



## bottlediger (Nov 7, 2006)

btw I cant belive you guys are still up


----------



## capsoda (Nov 7, 2006)

Ha!Ha! Old turds like me never sleep. I thought everyone new that.


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 7, 2006)

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m_16682/mpage_1/key_sun%252Cdrug/tm.htm#16682

 A labeled Sun Drug bottle I posted a while back.


----------



## Jim (Nov 7, 2006)

Ryan- It sure is sweet. You'll love it, and you'll want more of them. Although it hides well, mine has a lip chip as well. I think I paid $68 for it last year, which was a deal even then. Now you need its fellow Californian, Bowman's Drug Stores. Once in a while, a lightly damaged Bowman's shows up and sells cheap. I have one mint Bowman's, but could kick myself for a few that I have missed for less than $50 [>:].

  Warren- Thanks, bud! She's one of my favorites.

  Matt- That's cool. I have that same Sun Drug med, but no labels. Very nice. ~Jim


----------



## bottlecol345 (Nov 9, 2006)

Wow, sweet bottle. Got to love poisons!


----------

